# American and Ethiopian thinking about living in Mexico



## Richlove1 (Dec 18, 2015)

I've tried to research this topic on my own, but I've hit a wall. I'm an American man, and I'm hoping to marry an Ethiopian lady. I don't make enough to have her come over on a fiance visa. Originally, she wanted me to migrate to Ethiopia, but with the problems there we decided to look at living in a third country. She has a post-polio physical disability, so we were looking for a city with reasonable disability access. Also, the city should have a decent-sized population of people who could speak English. Her Spanish is nonexistent, and mine is currently basic. (I'm open to suggestions!)
Initially, I thought about Cancun. It is becoming more disabled-friendly, I've been reading. There are some nice places I can afford to rent, and so on.
But the snag comes when trying to get my Ethiopian ladyfriend a visa to Mexico. The Mexican embassy in Addis Ababa is reluctant to give visas to regular, non-wealthy Ethiopians. I'm wondering, if I bring her to the US first and marry her (she would still be an Ethiopian citizen, of course), would it be easier to get her a Mexican visa here? 
And then, would it be possible to just renew the FMM for me and her every 6 months? Even with her Ethiopian passport?
Thanks in advance for any help you can give! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

In all the immigration offices in Mexico they are putting up signs telling people that they can request amnesty now. I wonder how Mexican immigration authorities would react if a person from an african country were to arrive and request amnesty to stay in Mexico. Also, Mexico just included Afro Mexican on their census. I´m sure that means nothing more than that Mexico is open to diversity now.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Isn t amnesty for foreigners who live here illegally? I do not see how amnesty would apply to her since she is not living here.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Richlove1 said:


> I've tried to research this topic on my own, but I've hit a wall. I'm an American man, and I'm hoping to marry an Ethiopian lady. I don't make enough to have her come over on a fiance visa. Originally, she wanted me to migrate to Ethiopia, but with the problems there we decided to look at living in a third country. She has a post-polio physical disability, so we were looking for a city with reasonable disability access. Also, the city should have a decent-sized population of people who could speak English. Her Spanish is nonexistent, and mine is currently basic. (I'm open to suggestions!)
> Initially, I thought about Cancun. It is becoming more disabled-friendly, I've been reading. There are some nice places I can afford to rent, and so on.
> But the snag comes when trying to get my Ethiopian ladyfriend a visa to Mexico. The Mexican embassy in Addis Ababa is reluctant to give visas to regular, non-wealthy Ethiopians. I'm wondering, if I bring her to the US first and marry her (she would still be an Ethiopian citizen, of course), would it be easier to get her a Mexican visa here?
> And then, would it be possible to just renew the FMM for me and her every 6 months? Even with her Ethiopian passport?
> Thanks in advance for any help you can give! :fingers crossed:


I don't mean to be rude, perhaps blunt would be the right word.
México is far from being disability people's friendly, not even Cancun
Perhaps 4% of Mexicans can speak English, and with her non existent Spanish and your basic skills, it may be a big problem.
Just some thoughts.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

About the only "disability" signs I see in Mexico are a few parking places and usually cars parked there do not have a "handicap" sticker. Mexico treats their poor and disabled citizens different than many countries treat theirs.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

coondawg said:


> About the only "disability" signs I see in Mexico are a few parking places and usually cars parked there do not have a "handicap" sticker. Mexico treats their poor and disabled citizens different than many countries treat theirs.


In addition, even for non-disabled folks, sometimes just walking down the street can be a challenge since even in nice neighborhoods, the sidewalks are often in dreadful shape.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> In addition, even for non-disabled folks, sometimes just walking down the street can be a challenge since even in nice neighborhoods, the sidewalks are often in dreadful shape.


My understanding of sidewalks has evolved like peeling the layers off an onion. Even now, I am not sure I have it right.

When I first saw the state of sidewalks in Guadalajara, I thought the city just didn't maintain them. Then I noticed that the style of the sidewalk changed from one house to the next, so I concluded that it was the individual homeowner's responsibility to maintain them. Then I learned that it really is the responsibility of the city, but the city doesn't do it; so individual home owners that care do it on their own initiative.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes that is very true, Mexican cities are not handicapped friendly to say the least. My husband was in a wheel chair for 3 month and had problem walking for another 3 months and the streets are really bad news..There is no planning on ramps when there are some, one sidewalks will have one and the next will not. The buildings may have elevator but very often there will be steps somewhere between the elevator and the streets. Many bathromms do not have great accress either if you have a wheelchair or have a walker..We experienced that first hand for the last 6 months and that was a problem which basically kept my husband at home. WHen he was able to walk again, he was not very stable and took another fall and broke his shoulder so now he is very gun shy about going out until his shoulder is heeled as he is afraid of falling again . 
YOu just do not know how many obstacles there are until you face them.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It also sounds like the OP may not qualify for a residence visa, and would have to leave Mexico every 180 days and hope to re-enter on a fresh tourist permit. An Ethiopian citizen would have to be able to enter the USA, Belize or Guatemala to do that.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Disability*



citlali said:


> yes that is very true, Mexican cities are not handicapped friendly to say the least. My husband was in a wheel chair for 3 month and had problem walking for another 3 months and the streets are really bad news..There is no planning on ramps when there are some, one sidewalks will have one and the next will not. The buildings may have elevator but very often there will be steps somewhere between the elevator and the streets. Many bathromms do not have great accress either if you have a wheelchair or have a walker..We experienced that first hand for the last 6 months and that was a problem which basically kept my husband at home. WHen he was able to walk again, he was not very stable and took another fall and broke his shoulder so now he is very gun shy about going out until his shoulder is heeled as he is afraid of falling again .
> YOu just do not know how many obstacles there are until you face them.


Some things never change. My ma went to visit me for three months back in 1974 and she said then that thank God she wasn't blind. She spent more time looking at the ground than at the buildings.


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

When Richlove reads these replies, I'm wondering if he'll be googling "how to live a happy life as an American expat in Ethiopia."  And would I be wrong in guessing that life for a person with a disability would be no more difficult in Mexico than it is in Ethiopia?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Who knows...i¿only the op can judge. Unless you are handicapped you do not pay attention to details and a city that may look great may not be handicap friendly. Once thing for sure the streets in the cities I know in Mexico are not handicap friendly. The people here are very friendly though and do help you a lot.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> Who knows...i¿only the op can judge. Unless you are handicapped you do not pay attention to details and a city that may look great may not be handicap friendly. Once thing for sure the streets in the cities I know in Mexico are not handicap friendly. The people here are very friendly though and do help you a lot.


I heartily agree with the last sentence in your post, citlali. Even though I'm not handicapped and don't look feeble, even at the age of 70, younger people often give me their seat on public transportation and sometimes offer a hand when I'm leaving a bus.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

I find that true everywhere I go. Unbelievable. Young guys NOB with tattoos and nose rings will see me coming and will stand and hold the door open until I enter a place and their group has already entered before I got there. This new generation never ceases to surprise me (in many ways). 
I am not handicapped or feeble, but have a lot of "light colored" hair.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Handicapped*



Isla Verde said:


> I heartily agree with the last sentence in your post, citlali. Even though I'm not handicapped and don't look feeble, even at the age of 70, younger people often give me their seat on public transportation and sometimes offer a hand when I'm leaving a bus.


Yes, I too, and in London on visits have been really surprised at how kind young people have been to offer up their seats. The face tells.
As Gary pointed out perhaps Eithipia is not too strong on people with disabilities either. There have been discussions over the years of if Mexico can be regarded as 1st world, but leaving aside the politics, the lack of basic help for people with disabilities is still low down.


----------



## Richlove1 (Dec 18, 2015)

RVGRINGO, Thanks very much for responding to the visa question, which was my main concern. I appreciate your answer.


----------



## Richlove1 (Dec 18, 2015)

I thank everyone for answering. I've been reading about how Cancun plans to add wheelchair-friendly transportation, so I was hopeful (if not realistic) about circumstances for the physically disabled. But it's Mexico, not (for example) Minnesota, so one can only expect so much.

My lady initially wanted me to relocate to Addis Ababa, actually. Recent violence there, plus the worsening situation for disabled people, lack of water, electricity and cellular problems, and now even food distribution problems, all combined to change her mind. She didn't want me to have to live in such a difficult situation, and now she also would like to leave.

It seems like my best bet is to find a way to earn more money in order to meet the US fiance/marriage visa financial requirements. I was hoping to arrange for something that would enable us to be together more quickly, but looks like more time and money will be needed. 

Once again, I appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

No matter what good luck to you both.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

As an illustration of how hard it is to get around, we live in Ajijic. Back in April, my very able bodied spouse tripped and had a very hard fall, thanks to the many street and sidewalk hazards. He dislocated his shoulder and it has taken months of therapy to get back to "normal". Now he is so wary of a repeat disaster that he uses a walking stick, eyes focused on the ground.
This is the land of the "fallen women" and men, too. I've had my share of falls, but have been lucky enough to avoid serious injury......so far.

My advice would be to find a way to live in the U.S.A. with your lady instead of Mexico.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Cancun is somewhat better especially in the tourist zone where they are making great efforts for handicaps but that is all for the tourists , I bet it will take a lot longer for the town to catch up.

I would think the best best for the OP would be to get married and get a visa for his wife to go to the States , have a green card and become a citizen and then go wherever they want to go but become a citizen first . Getting to the State and securing a visa will not be easy but I would also check into the fact that they may give her a break because she is handicapped and married to a citizen. You never know there maybe a loophole somewhere to cut back on the time it would take to get there,


----------

